# Judiciary B Meetings



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rep. Todd Porter from Mandan has a letter to the editor in todays Minot paper.He was a co-sponsor of HB1468 last year.He will be presenting his ideas at the next Juduciary B meeting.I've sent him an e mail asking him to give us his ideas.Hopefully he will post them up here.

[ This Message was edited by: KEN W on 2002-04-17 12:02 ]


----------

